# What modem works fine on BSD? Where can i find drivers?



## maroxe (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi,
i am new to FreeBSD, However I have been using Linux for 3 years now.
I am planning to buy a 3G connection modem. I have to choose between LG HDM-2100 and HDM EC122. What modem works fine on FreeBSD? 
Since i am a newbie, i don't know how driver installation are done on BSD, any help would me welcome.
I excepect RTFMs, but for this google is not my friend.

excuse my bad english.


----------



## richardpl (Jul 16, 2010)

If it is not software modem AKA winmodem/linmodem, you are fine. Non software modems do not need drivers - obvious.


----------



## maroxe (Jul 16, 2010)

Well, i think it needs a software to connect(called software manager, at least on Windows)
I am not sure beacause i didn't buy it yet
Here is the operator website: http://www.inwi.ma/internet-hdm/nos-modems/lg-hdm-2100 (sorry it's in frensh)

Thanks for your answer


----------



## aragon (Jul 16, 2010)

Hard to say for sure.  If you find out the vendor and device IDs of those cards someone can try check driver source for support.


----------



## kpa (Jul 16, 2010)

FreeBSD driver for Option 3G modems (at least some of them):

http://www.shapeshifter.se/code/hso/


----------



## maroxe (Jul 16, 2010)

kpa said:
			
		

> FreeBSD driver for Option 3G modems (at least some of them):
> 
> http://www.shapeshifter.se/code/hso/



I'll try this, thanks.
I tried to plug another 3g modem, it's recognised as mass sotorage media(in windows, it's a  modem + sptorage media)
I don't have the LG modem to chek, but i'll buy it today


----------



## maroxe (Jul 16, 2010)

I will try this tutorial kpa. Will it works with a modem recongised as mass media storage(on windows, it's recognised as mass media storage + modem)
Also, in FreeBSD 8 section, it says that i should install uhso-kmod ports and it gives some links to download some tarballs.
Should i install the ports + tarballs, or just one of them?


----------



## maroxe (Jul 16, 2010)

If it can help, the mdem uses EVDO Rev A technology


----------



## nal (Jul 16, 2010)

Modems "Huawei E160G/E1550/E1750" work perfectly (u3g driver)


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 16, 2010)

maroxe said:
			
		

> I'll try this, thanks.
> I tried to plug another 3g modem, it's recognised as mass sotorage media(in windows, it's a  modem + sptorage media)
> I don't have the LG modem to chek, but i'll buy it today



Read u3g(4).  It describes how these are composite devices with a mass storage device for drivers and another device that is the modem.


----------



## maroxe (Jul 16, 2010)

The FreeBSD community is really awesome. Thanks guys!


----------



## richardpl (Jul 16, 2010)

If you really want to go for softmodems - your choice. Hardware modems are accessed via sio(4) and do not eat CPU cycles.


----------



## maroxe (Jul 16, 2010)

richardpl said:
			
		

> If you really want to go for softmodems - your choice. Hardware modems are accessed via sio(4) and do not eat CPU cycles.



This is not my choice. It's the only avaible solution: I live in morocco, which not a very developped country at the technology level


----------



## maroxe (Jul 16, 2010)

kpa said:
			
		

> FreeBSD driver for Option 3G modems (at least some of them):
> 
> http://www.shapeshifter.se/code/hso/


I tried to follow this tutorial. I loaded the module uhso, but unfortunatly, i am getting this:

```
ugen3.2: <HUAWEI TECHNOLOGIES> at usbus3
umass0: <HUAWEI TECHNOLOGIES HUAWEI Mobile, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr 2> on usbus3
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0000
umass0:0:0:-1: Attached to scbus0
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Down reving Protocol Version from 2 to 0?
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): TEST UNIT READY. CDB: 0 0 0 0 0 0 
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM Status: SCSI Status Error
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI Status: Check Condition
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): NOT READY asc:3a,0
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Medium not present
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): TEST UNIT READY. CDB: 0 0 0 0 0 0 
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): NOT READY asc:3a,0
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Medium not present
Unretryable error
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): error 6
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Unretryable Error
GEOM: new disk cd0pass0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0

pass0: <HUAWEI Mass Storage 2.31> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
pass0: 1.000MB/s transfers
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): error 6
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Unretryable Error
cd0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <HUAWEI Mass Storage 2.31> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: 1.000MB/s transfers
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): error 6
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Unretryable Error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): error 6
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Unretryable Error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): error 6
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Unretryable Error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): error 6
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Unretryable Error
```
as you can see, it's only recognised as mass storage.



> Read u3g(4). It describes how these are composite devices with a mass storage device for drivers and another device that is the modem.


I read that, this is all what they say about this:


> In some of these devices a mass storage device supported by the umass(4)
> driver is present which contains Windows and Mac OS X drivers.  The
> device starts up in disk mode (TruInstall, ZeroCD, etc.) and requires
> additional commands to switch it to modem mode.
> ...


 
it doesn't help me a lot.


PS: the modem i bought is HDM EC122.
I found this on how to use this modem with ubuntu, would it work on freebsd?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 17, 2010)

That tutorial doesn't look like it has anything to do with the datacard you bought.  Mac OSX drivers won't work on FreeBSD, either.

The mass storage suggests it's like the other Huawei datacards.

Please do this and post the output:
`# usbconfig | grep 0x12d1`

If that doesn't show anything, post the whole output of usbconfig.

u3g may be just a patch away from recognizing it.


----------



## maroxe (Jul 17, 2010)

there is no line containing "0x12d1"
here is the output of usbconfig:

```
ugen0.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen1.1: <EHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen2.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen3.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen4.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen5.1: <EHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus5, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen2.2: <USB Mouse vendor 0x1b1a> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=LOW (1.5Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen5.2: <CNF8243 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd.> at usbus5, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen5.3: <DataTraveler 2.0 Kingston> at usbus5, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
```


----------



## maroxe (Jul 17, 2010)

Maybe i should concider using usb_modeswitch?
http://people.freebsd.org/~n_hibma/u3g.html


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 17, 2010)

maroxe said:
			
		

> there is no line containing "0x12d1":



That's with the datacard attached?

(I'm calling it a "datacard" because that's what u3g uses and the word "modem" is ambiguous: could be cable, DSL, dialup).


----------



## maroxe (Jul 17, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> That's with the datacard attached?


If datacard=usb device, the answer is no, i don't have any thing attached to it.
In the box, it's written:
*1x-EvDO REV A
*
Or i just didn't get the question


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 17, 2010)

maroxe said:
			
		

> If datacard=usb device, the answer is no, i don't have any thing attached to it.
> In the box, it's written:
> *1x-EvDO REV A
> *
> Or i just didn't get the question



The usbconfig output doesn't show the Huawei device ("datacard") at all, so I was just asking if it was connected to the computer.


----------



## maroxe (Jul 17, 2010)

You were right, i plugged the card before the computer boots, that's why it didn't show up in usbconfig's list.
Here is the new output:

```
ugen0.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen1.1: <EHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen2.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen3.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen4.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen5.1: <EHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus5, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen5.2: <CNF8243 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd.> at usbus5, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen0.2: <HP Integrated Module Broadcom Corp> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen3.2: <HUAWEI Mobile HUAWEI TECHNOLOGIES> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen5.3: <DataTraveler 2.0 Kingston> at usbus5, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 17, 2010)

Okay, now we're getting there:
`# usbconfig -d 3.2 dump_device_desc`


----------



## maroxe (Jul 17, 2010)

this command returns error code.
I tried usbconfig  dump_device_desc, and here is the 3.2 section:

```
ugen3.2: <HUAWEI Mobile HUAWEI TECHNOLOGIES> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON

  bLength = 0x0012 
  bDescriptorType = 0x0001 
  bcdUSB = 0x0110 
  bDeviceClass = 0x0000 
  bDeviceSubClass = 0x0000 
  bDeviceProtocol = 0x0000 
  bMaxPacketSize0 = 0x0040 
  idVendor = 0x12d1 
  idProduct = 0x1446 
  bcdDevice = 0x0000 
  iManufacturer = 0x0001  <HUAWEI TECHNOLOGIES>
  iProduct = 0x0002  <HUAWEI Mobile>
  iSerialNumber = 0x0004  <>
  bNumConfigurations = 0x0001
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 17, 2010)

So it's vendor 0x12d1 (Huawei) and product 0x1446...  Good news! It's already in u3g(4):


```
product HUAWEI E1752            0x1446  3G modem
```

That was added in April.  If you're not running 8-stable, now's a good time:http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/current-stable.html


----------



## maroxe (Jul 17, 2010)

Good news!
I am already running 8-Stable, what should i do now?
Sorry if i ask too much, i did everything i could to get thing thing work, but i didn't succed(yet)
Normally, it should work out of the box since it's in u3g, but unfortunqtly this not  the case


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 17, 2010)

Maroxe, please post system output using *[code]* tags, see http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816


----------



## maroxe (Jul 17, 2010)

oh, sorry, i would read post its next time


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 17, 2010)

maroxe said:
			
		

> Good news!
> I am already running 8-Stable, what should i do now?



Do you have the /dev/cuaU0 device?


----------



## maroxe (Jul 17, 2010)

no, 
	
	



```
ls /dev/
```
 returns this:

```
acd0
acpi
ad0
ad0s1
ad0s2
ad0s2a
ad0s2b
ad0s2d
ad0s2e
ad0s2f
agpgart
ata
atkbd0
audit
bpf
bpf0
bpsm0
cd0
console
consolectl
ctty
da0
dcons
devctl
devstat
dgdb
fd
fido
geom.ctl
io
kbd0
kbd1
kbdmux0
klog
kmem
log
mdctl
mem
msdosfs
nfslock
null
pass0
pass1
pci
psm0
ptmx
random
stderr
stdin
stdout
sysmouse
ttyv0
ttyv1
ttyv2
ttyv3
ttyv4
ttyv5
ttyv6
ttyv7
ttyv8
ttyv9
ttyva
ttyvb
ttyvc
ttyvd
ttyve
ttyvf
ufsid
ugen0.1
ugen0.2
ugen1.1
ugen2.1
ugen3.1
ugen3.2
ugen4.1
ugen5.1
ugen5.2
ugen5.3
urandom
usb
usbctl
xpt0
zero
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 17, 2010)

"No" would have been adequate. 

If you're running an 8-stable GENERIC kernel, u3g should already be included in it.  If you've made your own kernel without u3g and ucom, you have to either kldload them, or load them in /boot/loader.conf (as shown in the u3g(4) man page.

After all that, connecting the Huawei should give you /dev/cuaU0.  That's the serial device you use with PPP.

I looked for a full 3G PPP example, and Nick Hibma's is the only one I found.
It's specific to a "KPN" provider, but may be a starting point.  A good example should be in the Handbook, but... isn't.


----------



## maroxe (Jul 17, 2010)

u3g is already loaded by default. I am new to BSD, i prefer to start with a stable version(building my own kernel is for.... after)
Normally i should have this device, but i don't. :s What to do then?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 17, 2010)

Hmm.  Looks like ucom isn't part of GENERIC.  So kldload it:
`# kldload ucom`

After loading it, replug the Huawei and look for /dev/cuaU0.


----------



## maroxe (Jul 17, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Hmm.  Looks like ucom isn't part of GENERIC.  So kldload it:
> `# kldload ucom`
> 
> After loading it, replug the Huawei and look for /dev/cuaU0.


ucom is already loaded  
i tried to load every single module, i keep not getting /dev/cuaU0


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 17, 2010)

Back to basics for a minute.  Disconnect the Huawei.  Restart the computer.

`# uname -a`
Show that output.  Then:

`# kldload u3g`

That should complain, saying "File exists", because it's already built into the kernel.

Then:
`# kldstat`

If ucom is not shown, kldload it also.  It should not complain.

Finally, connect the Huawei and do this:
`# tail /var/log/messages`
`# ls /dev/cuaU*`
`# ls /dev/ttyU*`


----------



## maroxe (Jul 17, 2010)

here you are:

```
#uname -a
FreeBSD  8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009     root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386

#kldload u3g
kernel: module_register: module uhub/u3g already exists!
kernel: Module uhub/u3g failed to register: 17

#kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1    1 0xc0400000 b6dfe0   kernel

 #tail /var/log/messages
Jul 17 04:51:26  kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): TEST UNIT READY. CDB: 0 0 0 0 0 0 
Jul 17 04:51:26  kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM Status: SCSI Status Error
Jul 17 04:51:26  kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI Status: Check Condition
Jul 17 04:51:26  kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): NOT READY asc:3a,0
Jul 17 04:51:26  kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Medium not present
Jul 17 04:51:26  kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Unretryable error
Jul 17 04:51:26  kernel: cd0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
Jul 17 04:51:26  kernel: cd0: <HUAWEI Mass Storage 2.31> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
Jul 17 04:51:26  kernel: cd0: 1.000MB/s transfers
Jul 17 04:51:26  kernel: cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present

#ls /dev/cuaU*
ls: No match.

#ls /dev/ttyU* 
ls: No match.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 17, 2010)

maroxe said:
			
		

> here you are:
> 
> ```
> #uname -a
> ...


----------



## maroxe (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh! It was the kernel version!
Well, thanks a lot wblock for your precious help. It gonna be hard to upgrade without internet connection.  
I will try that tomorrow. For now, i think it's time to go to bed.
thanks again and again


----------



## chalbersma (Jul 17, 2010)

*portupgrade*

If your using the generic kernel using the binary update tool will probably be a bit easier.



```
#freebsd-update fetch install
```

Also if a net connection is a problem but you can get up to date cds RC2 might a viable option.


----------



## maroxe (Jul 17, 2010)

I think getting the FreeBSD 8.1-RC2	is the best option for now.
Is it stable enough to be used for every day use until it get upgraded to a RELEASE version?


----------



## maroxe (Jul 17, 2010)

I've just installed the RC2, i have now the cua-thing:

```
/dev/cuaU0.0
/dev/cuaU0.0.init
/dev/cuaU0.0.lock
/dev/cuaU0.1
/dev/cuaU0.1.init
/dev/cuaU0.1.lock
/dev/cuaU0.2
/dev/cuaU0.2.init
/dev/cuaU0.2.lock
```
I will try your tutorial wblock!
cheers


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 17, 2010)

maroxe said:
			
		

> I think getting the FreeBSD 8.1-RC2	is the best option for now.
> Is it stable enough to be used for every day use until it get upgraded to a RELEASE version?



Many of us have been using -stable routinely for years.  It's more solid than the release versions of most operating systems.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 17, 2010)

maroxe said:
			
		

> I've just installed the RC2, i have now the cua-thing:
> 
> ```
> /dev/cuaU0.0
> ...



Phew.  Imagine how unhappy we both would have been if it hadn't worked!

One of those devices ought to respond to AT commands through cu(1).

Last night I found some more "PPP with 3G" links.  Can't vouch for how accurate or current they are, and some are for FreeBSD 7.x, but still may be useful as a reference:

http://people.freebsd.org/~n_hibma/u3g.html
http://wiki.zs64.net/FreeBSD%27s_ppp%288%29_and_u3g_UMTS_modem
http://www.bsdguides.org/guides/freebsd/networking/3g_usb_internet
http://mjrx.wordpress.com/2009/03/26/freebsd-verizon-evdo3g-usb720-novatel-u720/
http://zenu.wordpress.com/2010/03/08/setting-up-orange-3g-modem-on-freebsd/


----------



## maroxe (Jul 17, 2010)

wblock, i really don't know how to thank you for all your efforts. Those links look great!
I am excited to reply to this topic from BSD.


----------



## maroxe (Jul 17, 2010)

I read those article,
this is the ppp.conf:

```
u3g:
	set device /dev/cuaU0.0
	set speed 115200
	# if the stick/the network fail to provide an IP unless you suggest one, the
	# following line might help
	#set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0 255.255.255.0
	# name of the APN
	set phone "internet"
	# username and password are often unnecessary, but almost always generic
	set authname internet
	set authkey  internet
	set log local phase ipcp
	set dial "ABORT BUSY TIMEOUT 2 \
		\"\" \
		AT OK-AT-OK \
		AT+CFUN=1 OK-AT-OK \
		AT+CMEE=2 OK-AT-OK \
		AT+CSQ OK \
		AT+CGDCONT=1,\\\"IP\\\",\\\"\T\\\" OK \
		AT+CGACT? OK-AT-OK \
		AT+CGATT? OK \
		AT+CGCLASS? OK \
		AT+COPS? OK \
		ATD*99***1# CONNECT"
 	set crtscts on
	# enable or disable updating /etc/resolv.conf with nameservers from the peer
	disable dns
	# add default route through this connection
	add default HISADDR
```

I connect with this command:

```
ppp --dial u3g
```

this si ppp.log:

```
Jul 17 18:45:22  ppp[991]: Phase: Using interface: tun0
Jul 17 18:45:22  ppp[991]: Phase: deflink: Created in closed state
Jul 17 18:45:22  ppp[993]: Phase: PPP Started (ddial mode).
Jul 17 18:45:22  ppp[993]: Phase: bundle: Establish
Jul 17 18:45:22  ppp[993]: Phase: deflink: closed -> opening
Jul 17 18:45:22  ppp[993]: Phase: deflink: Connected!
Jul 17 18:45:22  ppp[993]: Phase: deflink: opening -> dial
Jul 17 18:45:24  ppp[993]: Warning: Chat script failed
Jul 17 18:45:24  ppp[993]: Phase: deflink: dial -> hangup
Jul 17 18:45:24  ppp[993]: Phase: deflink: Disconnected!
Jul 17 18:45:24  ppp[993]: Phase: deflink: Connect time: 2 secs: 0 octets in, 0 octets out
Jul 17 18:45:24  ppp[993]: Phase: deflink: 0 packets in, 0 packets out
Jul 17 18:45:24  ppp[993]: Phase:  total 0 bytes/sec, peak 0 bytes/sec on Sat Jul 17 18:45:22 2010
Jul 17 18:45:24  ppp[993]: Phase: deflink: hangup -> opening
Jul 17 18:45:24  ppp[993]: Phase: deflink: Enter pause (30) for redialing.
Jul 17 18:45:54  ppp[993]: Phase: deflink: Connected!
Jul 17 18:45:54  ppp[993]: Phase: deflink: opening -> dial
```

dmes:

```
Jul 17 18:46:28  login: ROOT LOGIN (root) ON ttyv1
Jul 17 18:46:28  ppp[993]: Warning: Chat script failed
```

I am not sure about the ppp.conf, i don't know what to put in it.


----------



## maroxe (Jul 17, 2010)

I forget, this is ifconfig output:

```
msk0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=8010a<TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,TSO4,LINKSTATE>
	ether 18:a9:05:d3:c9:30
	media: Ethernet autoselect
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2 
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
	nd6 options=3<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV>
tun0: flags=8051<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=80000<LINKSTATE>
	Opened by PID 993
```


----------



## maroxe (Jul 17, 2010)

I DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
FINALLY, IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!
As soon as i install xorg and all the stuff, i'll get you know how from  BSD.

i don't know how to thank you, especially wblock.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 17, 2010)

http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/donate/


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 17, 2010)

maroxe said:
			
		

> I DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> FINALLY, IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> As soon as i install xorg and all the stuff, i'll get you know how from  BSD.
> 
> i don't know how to thank you, especially wblock.



One thing that would be nice would be to document in a single post what it took to get your u3g setup working.  This not only helps others, but comes in handy when enough time has passed that you've forgotten it yourself.


----------



## maroxe (Jul 17, 2010)

It's not hard to install it, the hard thing was to find the right config file for ppp. I found this one in the net:


```
default:
set log Phase Chat LCP IPCP CCP tun command
ident user-ppp VERSION (built COMPILATIONDATE)

wana:
set device /dev/cuaU0.0

set speed 115200
set dial "ABORT BUSY ABORT NO\\sCARRIER TIMEOUT 5 \
\"\" AT OK-AT-OK ATE1Q0 OK \\dATDT\\T TIMEOUT 40 CONNECT"
set timeout 180
enable dns

set phone \#777
set authname inwi
set authkey inwi

set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0 255.255.255.0 0.0.0.0
add default HISADDR
```
 i am using it without really knowing what every line does. What is really needed is a howto for ppp for 3g devices in the handbook5this thread is a good start: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=12829 )


----------



## maroxe (Jul 18, 2010)

I have already a problem:
The connection works fine for 3/4 minuts, then DNS queries are timing out.While in ppp (userland) I'm seeing
messages like:

```
Phase: deflink: HDLC errors -> FCS: 3, ADDR: 0, COMD: 0, PROTO: 0
```

the ping command works fine though.
:s


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 18, 2010)

Really should start a new thread for that, with a relevant title to get the experienced u3g/ppp users.


----------



## maroxe (Jul 18, 2010)

ok no problem


----------

